# Embarc short stay / guest certificate



## nomadio (Jul 25, 2019)

Considering renting 2 nights (Fri-Sat) from an owner.  Is it possible to reserve only 2 nights?  I read on another thread that you can split your time between a 3 and a 4 night stay.

Also, does Embarc charge a fee to put a guest name on a reservation?  Thank you.


----------



## tashamen (Jul 27, 2019)

Embarc is points, not weeks, so you can reserve any number of nights, but I'm not sure of the minimum.  There was a $25 suggested fee for guest reservations back when we were Intrawest, but I'm not sure of that now that it's Diamond.


----------



## middleoforchid (Jul 30, 2019)

For Reservations of Less than Six Nights, can only make your reservation at a maximum of 6 months in advance. 2 nights minimum stay for weekends that inc Fri./Sat.
A Guest Fee may apply for ExtraOrdinary Escapes Reservations, not sure for owners point ressies though?


----------



## nomadio (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks all. The owner reserved us two nights just over a week from now.  No talk of any guest certificate fee, although that may have been because we responded to a posting in the last minute rentals section on TUG.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Kef (Aug 19, 2019)

Stupid question, I was looking at the embarc points chart, are the noted points on a per night basis or for the week, based on check-in date? I am not familiar with their system, just trying to figure out if it for me. Thanks in advance.

Nick Kef


----------



## tashamen (Aug 24, 2019)

Points charts are always per night, and you can book any number of nights.  Generally, weekend nights cost more points, as do peak and holiday periods.


----------

